# Ideas about how to fill a gap in a driveway gate



## nikishalicki (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I am Niki and new to this forum. I just purchased my first home and will be adopting a Chorkie names Filbert. He is 14 weeks old and a tiny little fellow.

Upon inspection of the fence in the backyard I realize that he will be able to escape through the driveway gate on the bottom and where the gates meet. He will not be alone in the backyard but it would still give me piece of mind to have something up there that will protect him from any sort of curiosity. 

I need something that will be safe for him but also be strong enough to withstand snow as we do live in Buffalo, NY. The gate does have a garage behind it so it will also need to be something that could withstand being opened a few times a day. 
Thanks in advance for any help. I'm sure I will be on here a lot more!

Niki


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## nikishalicki (Oct 16, 2011)

as soon as the weather clears up...its been hail and heavy rains here.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

My husband has done some amazing ******* modifications to our fencing! The temporary result was NOT pretty, (quite ridiculous actually, )but kept the dogs in. Look to see how you can prop up a scrap board or piece of plywood, or something. With that tiny of a dog, you shouldn't have to worry about extra sturdy reinforcements right away. You will have some time to come up with something a little nicer.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Pictures would help 
But for a cheap, quick fix (and for a dog that size) you can maybe get some chicken wire and secure it to the fence so that the gap is blocked. It would be easy to remove too, compared to if you were to board it up. Just make sure there are no sharp edges poking out. 
Or, bricks/cinderblocks might work too.


----------



## nikishalicki (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks everyone for the suggestions! I think we are just going to get an exercise pen that he can roam in for the yard and in the spring tackle all the holes in the fence. that should give him time to grow a little and us time to do some more research about what is available.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

nikishalicki said:


> thanks everyone for the suggestions! I think we are just going to get an exercise pen that he can roam in for the yard and in the spring tackle all the holes in the fence. that should give him time to grow a little and us time to do some more research about what is available.


 Sounds like an excellent plan!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

amynrichie said:


> My husband has done some amazing ******* modifications to our fencing! The temporary result was NOT pretty, (quite ridiculous actually, )but kept the dogs in. Look to see how you can prop up a scrap board or piece of plywood, or something. With that tiny of a dog, you shouldn't have to worry about extra sturdy reinforcements right away. You will have some time to come up with something a little nicer.



Haha, we live in the 'sand hills' which means the land is literally sand, imagine how easy this is to dig through... So, our dogs are a team, Kodi digs, Roonie escapes, and they will dig the same spot no matter how many times will fill it back in, so until we have time to put cement under the fence we have taken the decorative cement bricks around our house (like the bricks you put around a garden) and shoved them into the holes that the dogs have dug, its not pretty, but it works!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good idea on the expen. We actually still use ours to block our dog from going places she shouldn't. Leaning the expen against your fence will also work to block the opening. When our girl was a pup and we wanted the doorwall open but didn't want her busting through the screen we would put an expen in front of it in a half circle. Worked until she got over the urge to break screens.


----------

